# Katie's next big adventure



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

There are *HUGE entries* for CRC and ARC Specialties. *750 total entries* for Colonial Rottweiler Club, and *891 total entries* for American Rottweiler Club National Specialty.

30 and 31 entries in the 6-9 puppy bitch Sweepstakes, and 15 and 19 entries in the Bred By Exhibitor bitch classes. 

I am very excited to see how Katie stacks up against this kind of competition!

LET THE GAMES BEGIN.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Something tells me that Miss Katie will do juuuuuuust fine.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

It sounds like Katie is going to be one of the great ones!! Best of luck, and keep us posted. We have fingers and paws crossed for Katie & Grace.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I didn't enter Gracie for the Specialty. Grace needs to compete at all breed shows, not Specialties. She also has some maturing to do before she will be really competitive, even in Ron's hands. 

I will go to these Specialties with only the expectation that my puppy will show well and have a good time, and so will I. This will be extremely strong competition, so if we get ANY ribbon, I will be delighted.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Free stack










Side gait


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

She is a gorgeous, agile, and simply wonderful girl.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Go get em' Katie and Red.


----------

